# House insulating science.



## Milzy (27 Dec 2022)

I’ve noticed my side door is draughty. When it’s sunny you can see the day light through the gaps. Here is a picture, should I buy a better door & frame?


----------



## Slick (27 Dec 2022)

Eh, yip.

There may be an insulation strip missing but most modern doors close in a half lap to avoid such a poor example like you have.

Looks like a botched job to me, being honest.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2022)

Time for a new house to fit the door


----------



## sevenfourate (27 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Looks like a botched job to me, being honest.



….either that or a Persimmon house (Like mine 🤣)


----------



## TissoT (27 Dec 2022)

The Door can be altered by the three hinges to close the gap.

Its any easy task.


----------



## Milzy (27 Dec 2022)

TissoT said:


> The Door can be altered by the three hinges to close the gap.
> 
> Its any easy task.



I’ll have a look tomorrow. Probably just an Allen key job.


----------



## TissoT (27 Dec 2022)

Milzy said:


> I’ll have a look tomorrow. Probably just an Allen key job.



You got it... You tube will reveal all.


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2022)

Duct tape


----------



## slowmotion (27 Dec 2022)

If the door and frame aren't warped, you can get it fixed. Brush seals are not very effective. I would use external rubber seals to keep draughts out but you need to choose the right type.


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Dec 2022)

Looks like a UPVC door, chances are it’ll need something like this 
https://www.screwfix.com/p/stormguard-upvc-door-window-seal-black-20m/89084

The seals only last a finite amount of time before they lose their bounce.


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Dec 2022)

You can also buy L shaped ones which might work depending on which way the door opens. The excluder is fitted on the “closed” side of the threshold and the door closes onto the seal. https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-5028mm-Full-Door-PVC-Draught-Excluder---White/p/218002


----------



## cyberknight (27 Dec 2022)

looks more like a wooden door ? in fact looks like an internal door to me


----------



## cyberknight (27 Dec 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> You can also buy L shaped ones which might work depending on which way the door opens. The excluder is fitted on the “closed” side of the threshold and the door closes onto the seal. https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-5028mm-Full-Door-PVC-Draught-Excluder---White/p/218002



you cant put this into a upvc door frame ? pictures are of wooden frames .


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Dec 2022)

cyberknight said:


> you cant put this into a upvc door frame ? pictures are of wooden frames .


It doesn’t go on the door, it goes on the frame surrounding the door and the brushes touch the door. It’s L shaped.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Dec 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> It doesn’t go on the door, it goes on the frame surrounding the door and the brushes touch the door. It’s L shaped.



yes i know , im only asking as i have a upvc door with a upvc frame i thought these might help but the piccie on the website shows a frame thats not upvc


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Dec 2022)

cyberknight said:


> yes i know , im only asking as i have a upvc door with a upvc frame i thought these might help but the piccie on the website shows a frame thats not upvc


These pictures may help, it’s not so much the material of the door it’s the design. You need a frame around the edge of the door to hammer into.


----------



## Milzy (27 Dec 2022)

cyberknight said:


> looks more like a wooden door ? in fact looks like an internal door to me
> View attachment 672500



It’s UPVC composite external.


----------



## newts (27 Dec 2022)

ls the door frame upvc or wood? Older composite external doors had wooden frames.


----------



## Milzy (27 Dec 2022)

It’s plastic.


----------



## newts (27 Dec 2022)

Milzy said:


> It’s plastic.


Show us a picture with the door open, so we can see the frame & closing seal details.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (28 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> Duct tape



and exit through a window?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> Duct tape


I did a temporary duct tape repair round the kitchen door here... about 5 years ago!  

Not only was it a bodge, it was black tape on a white door and frame, and I didn't even apply it properly so it is lumpy. I was only concerned with stopping a freezing draught ASAP and intended to sort it out properly later...


----------

